# This just in............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This just came in yesterday from Dave Clements, Clements Custom Guns:










"This" is my old .357 Magnum Blackhawk. I bought the gun in May, 1958, in Paso Robles, California, while based at Camp Roberts. I had fitted a steel grip frame and trigger from a Ruger Old Army and cold blued it myself. The barrel turned in the frame (actually came loose) so I sent the gun off to Dave Clements for repair/refinishing and had him send it to Doug Turnbull for the case colored finish. The grips are Arizona mesquite by Cary Chapman, CLC grips.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U da man :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 

Nice

Glad to see ya back here sometimes


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Real Beauty..*

:smt023 Now that is one fine looking gun you got there Bob. I wouldn't know how to act with something that nice. That case harding just jumps out at you and them grips sure set everything off just right. Good luck with her and enjoy.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That, folks, is a true work of art that just happens to cycle in a circle and make loud noises occasionally. The grain pattern and finish on those grips -- I could get lost in it. It's hypnotic.

Bob, thanks for sharing. That is one absolutely beautiful firearm.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

That is one beautiful piece. I especially like the grips.

Tex


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that may be the prettiest Blackhawk I ever saw!


----------

